# unmask : ICU 58 only remains for 13.0 based profiles

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'ai le message suivant lors de la commande de mise à jour avec emerge -pvuDN @world

```
The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by @__auto_slot_operator_replace_installed__ (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.mask:

# Andreas Sturmlechner <asturm@gentoo.org> (15 Jul 2018)

# Old ICU is unsupported. ICU 58 only remains for 13.0 based profiles.

=dev-libs/icu-58.2-r1
```

Mon profil est en 17.0

```
n73sm ~ # eselect profile list | grep "*"

  [16]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop (stable) *

n73sm ~ # 
```

J'ai dû le migrer depuis un profil default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop (stable) à un moment donné (news 2017-11-30-new-17-profiles)

J'ai placé =dev-libs/icu-58.2-r1 dans /etc/portage/package.unmask

Je me demande si j'ai bien fait.

Je ne voyais pas d'alternative.

Il y a t-il un reste de profil 13.0 dans mon système pour avoir une telle demande ?

Merci

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour pti-rem,

Le titre de ton thread n'est pas clair... et connaissant vaguement le contexte de ta machine qui a des choses plus ou moins masquées pour éviter des MAJs, qu'attends-tu de nous au juste?  :Smile: 

Il y a peu, j'ai passé une machine peu utilisée après 2 ans sans MAJ en profil 17.0 sans soucis (mémorable), en suivant ce qui était indiqué dans les news portage, sans exotisme particuliers... ce qui nous ramène aux particularités de ta machine.

----------

## pti-rem

Bonsoir El_Goretto

J'ai eu ce message m'indiquant de démasquer =dev-libs/icu-58.2-r1 pour que des conflits soient résolus et pour que je puisse lancer ma mise à jour.

J'ai trouvé illogique de démasquer un paquet « only remains for 13.0 based profiles » pour mon profil 17.0 tout en pensant que ce paquet allait être installé.

J'ai cru à un problème et je l'ai mal signalé, mon message n'était pas clair.

Ma mise à jour est faite. J'ai masqué de nouveau le paquet en question ; Et il n'a pas été installé en fait ni a montré un autre quelconque message.

Je vais tâcher d'aller vers une réduction des masquages et des USE improvisés style "ça doit être bien ça !!" ; je vois bien les quelques imbroglios dans lesquels je puis m'empêtrer.

J'ai souvent entendu dire qu'il ne faut rien attendre...

J'aime bien avoir une réponse quand j'exprime clairement une question.

 *Quote:*   

> ce qui nous ramène aux particularités de ta machine

 

Il faut que je retrouve le message où tu écris à peu près « Gentoo est bien là pour s'amuser !»  :Smile: 

Je suis seul en irl avec cette bécane depuis trop longtemps et j'emploie beaucoup de mon temps avec ; toute la journée sans souci !

Alors, tant que je reste compréhensible la majorité du temps, c'est déjà ça.

apologies

----------

## El_Goretto

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> Bonsoir El_Goretto
> 
>  *Quote:*   ce qui nous ramène aux particularités de ta machine 
> 
> Il faut que je retrouve le message où tu écris à peu près « Gentoo est bien là pour s'amuser !» 
> ...

 

Attention, il n'y a rien à pardonner! C'est un peu le soucis de l'écrit, je n'étais pas sûr de la situation de ta machine ni de la tienne (c'est à dire ton besoin d'une résolution plus ou moins pressante d'un problème). Si c'est une machine qui n'a pas une mission critique, tu peux lui faire subir les derniers outrages sans broncher (c'est une façon polie de parler de l'install de systemd dans mon entourage. Oui, c'est gratuit.). Désolé pour l'incompréhension.

Vu que j'utilise de nouveau Gentoo sur mon laptop de boulot depuis quelques mois, j'ai tendance à oublier que c'est aussi (un peu) pour le fun  :Smile: 

----------

## pti-rem

D'accord pour tout ça.

Merci bien pour l'humour ! Parisien ? très drôle  :Wink: 

La mission critique c'est de rester co avec ce tout numérique qui croît et c'est pas €vident...

J'irai bien mettre ma doléance du droit au non numérique ! (un truc impensable pour moi il y a 10 ans)

édit : le Premier Ministre Édouard Philippe évoque sans ambiguïté ce droit au non numérique à 40:11 (https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions/le-telephone-sonne/le-telephone-sonne-30-janvier-2019) ;

J'suis fier maintenant avec mon sysinit !  :Smile: 

Bon, c'est grosse fatigue ; j'ai pas les mots.

Paluche El_Goretto (j'ai pas l'icone)

----------

